# Last weekend ever without kids



## bulldog (May 22, 2014)

So I'm sitting on my back porch tonight thinking about my future. My wife is due to have our first baby, a son, on May 27, which happens to be next Tuesday. I'm drinking a nice cold beer, the pork steaks are boiling on the grill in a beer and BBQ sauce mixture, and I just realized that this could be my last free weekend for the rest of my life without kids. I'm 31, been with my wife for 11 years, married for 2. I own a business that I started when I was 19 with my brother and sister and now has two locations in two different cities, I am responsible for 18 of the best team members (employees for those of you who work for someone that thinks they are better than you) a guy could ask for and I have never changed a diaper in my life. I'm confident as I can be that I will be a great dad. I learned a lot from my kick ass parents and look forward to passing most of those things on to my son. 

I'm interested in the best advice you have for me as a new father. This is one of the best groups of people in the World and I'm sure you'll shoot me straight. 

Thanks in advance, John aka bulldog.


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2014)

You are going to go home from the hospital with out a users manual or directions. :lol: 
You will never forget the day your son was born.
Take it slow and enjoy it day by day. 

Good luck with everything, keep us informed of how it goes. :beer:


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 22, 2014)

You will be fine. My son was born last july and I had the same thoughts you do. I will say prepare to get less sleep for awhile but other than that it will fly by. I cant believe mine will be a year old this summer. He has been out on the boat twice this year with us and the grandparents love babysitting so we can go out for a bit by ourselves. I cant wait to teach him how to fish.


----------



## bobberboy (May 23, 2014)

My youngest stopped by the other day. He'll be 24 in August. We talked for a while, had a beer and he touched me for $250 to pay an unexpected bill. Kids change so much as they grow up and so do their parents. Even though you say you're inexperienced you already know that your kid(s) will always be your kids. Some things change, some don't but it's always good.


----------



## New River Rat (May 23, 2014)

My son was born in August...............1977. Enjoy everyday! The time flies by. And congratulations on the new family.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 23, 2014)

My best advice is patience, patience, patience and agree with everyone else above enjoy it time does fly my son turns 21 in December. 

OH, and as Jim stated the hospital always losses the dang new baby manuals 

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (May 23, 2014)

you'll be fine. patience is needed! i have a 3 year old. just remember, they kinda do what they want, dont move nearly fast as you would like them to at times and will blow a gasket for no known reason. just take a deep breath and roll with it. having a daughter has been an eye opening experience! it has been really neat watching her grow and learn. first fishing trip is this weekend!


----------



## DocWatson (May 23, 2014)

First, congratulations !!! You are about to begin a magical period of your life. 8) If you approach it with an open mind and go with the flow it will go a lot smoother. Patience, respect and time spent with them are the best tools you have. Be a teacher and a friend, but never forget that you can't be their best friend. The age difference precludes that.

I'm 65, was a full time, stay at home father for 20 years and raised two great kids using those 3 tools extensively. Like you, I had my doubts all those years ago. My girl is 27 lives & works in Tampa and is getting married this fall, and my son just graduated with a degree in engineering last week. I was 37 when my daughter was born and 42 when my son came along, so don't think age is a handicap. With age comes wisdom. Go for it with all your heart !! Throw yourself into it with the same attitude you run you business with and you can't help but to raise some happy, well adjusted kids !!!


----------



## Kismet (May 23, 2014)

hmmm.

He's your kid.

Set boundaries.

Make things clear when you have expectations of him.

Be fair to him and expect him to be fair to others.

He won't know as much as you do, but that doesn't mean he's not as intelligent. The more you help him learn about things, the better informed his life's decisions will be.

Remember to laugh.


=D> =D> =D>


----------



## WaterWaif (May 23, 2014)

Their only young once. A heck of a boss said that when as always he signed my time off slip for a kid event. 
We teach them what we like about life and in time they make their own choices and decisions. To me a very important part has been keeping an open window between us. I will put any lecture or telling you your wrong apart if I need to for you to know you can talk to me when its important, just tell me put the overbearing parent aside for a needed truce cause I need help.. Its not you its what you do. 
I took a month off for the last birth. We still are agreeable and get along great as ever as she attends college. Helps with technology and the boats and is a better teen than I was. For little ones life is a gigantic science experiment. All senses employed to learn what an object is. Thus some childproofing, but not at the expense of not having new items to stimulate the experiment of learning. Same with environments and people and other kids.
The best in my opinion parents I know are an aunt and uncle who always and patiently answered the constant questions of their children. If they did not know the answer they suggested how one could be sought. Kids benefited greatly.
You will do great if you let yourself stay connected. With the Mrs. too.


----------



## bulldog (May 23, 2014)

Thank you a lot. The crazy thing is everyone has their own experiences and they can share what worked for them. 

I had a good buddy of mine tell me today to never heat up their leftovers. Just take it out of the fridge and feed it to them. Saves time and it works. 

Things like that are the tricks I love. 

Thanks again everyone. Please keep the advice coming and when my son comes he will have an awesome Tinboats shirt in the pics I post.


----------



## WaterWaif (May 23, 2014)

Oh,tips is what your after l.o.l..
A piece of the spongy shelf liner placed on a high chair keeps them from slipping off. Keep it away from them when not in use of course. Warmed bottles,(a partial glass of hot can be used to immerse one in to warm it), gets a shake or squirt on your wrist to be sure its not too warm.
Always have spare diapers and a changing pad and bags to tie closed over soiled diapers and don,t leave soiled ones in the vehicle when you get home! At childs pace when milk is not enough to last anymore talk to your pediatrician about adding cereal to milk/formula. Someday a full nights sleep for the baby will be a milestone ,one of many milestones to come.
Rubbing babies back gently in a circular pattern instead of patting can burp some babies better. Hey kids vary as well as adults.
Young ones can cry and be upset when you return to them. Its o.k.. They missed you. They can hang on your leg as you leave for work,a concept they don,t grasp but don,t make a big deal about it. Like money and rat race stuff that,s o.k. not worrying about too awhile.
Savor the firsts. Steps,swear words,oops. You about to be a rich man. As another man once said, not referring to money, kids make you rich.


----------



## satx78247 (May 23, 2014)

bulldog,

I cannot offer you much advice on a son, as I only have a "grown & gone" daughter 
BUT 
on your worst day with him (You WILL have some of those.), remember & feel BLESSED: 
"A son is yours till he meets his wife BUT a daughter is yours for all of your life."
(After a daughter grows up, she suddenly thinks that YOU need her "wise counsel" & advice to make routine decisions & get through the day. = CHUCKLE.)

CONGRADS to you and your lovely lady!!!!

yours, satx


----------



## DrNip (May 23, 2014)

Help out as much as you can and be careful what you say to your wife as she might suffer from postpartum depression. Patience, patience, patience as nerves will be shot due to lack of sleep at 1st. I have a 4 year old and 1.5 year old. It can be tough at 1st but you'll wonder how you ever lived without them. Your free time will suffer at 1st but over time you'll start to get it back. Enjoy every minute of it because it does fly. In the end you'll learn a new way of loving that you never knew existed. Congrats!


----------



## bulldog (May 24, 2014)

You guys are awesome. I love it, both the tips and the heart felt truths of being a parent. Thanks again.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 24, 2014)

Heres a funny one - don't ever say anything too them or around them you don't want them to repeat. My lesson learned - me, the boy and X are out to dinner (he may have been 4 ish) are server comes over for our drink order and lets say she had real big "boobies" when left I made the comment to my X that she had "Nice Boobies" (maybe thats why she is the X lol) Anyways she come back with our drinks and my son looked her straight in the eyes and said (yep you guessed it) "Nice Boobies" Then I got the evil eye and felt like such an a$$. Never did that again.


----------



## 03sp500 (May 24, 2014)

My words of wisdom are as follows. first of all you have no idea what you are in for!!!! but with that said its going to be a very very cool ride. everyday something is gonna happen that will make you laugh, smile, and yes sometimes cry. its gonna be amazing to see the little guy become a young man. the look you will get form him will melt your heart and soul. My only advise is to love and enjoy every minute of it. because before you know they grow up and want to do it all for them selves. Then grand children....we'll get to that later. My daughter is 26 and my son is 16 it has been a wild and crazy ride full of all kinds of emotions, but its something I would never have wanted to miss. enjoy your son all you can, fill your time with him with love, fun, giggles, and popsicles and you will get the ultimate reward. That's all I got, so best of luck and welcome to the father club.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, here he is. Weston John. 7lbs 11oz and 20" long. Perfect baby boy born 6-4-14. 

It's been quite the experience so far. Crazy to say the least. I never thought I could love something so unconditionally. I'm a big softy now. Everything is different. When people told me "you'll understand when you have a kid", it annoyed me for some reason. Now I get it and for those of you that don't have kids, you'll understand when you have a kid.


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 24, 2014)

bulldog,

CONGRADS to brand new MOM & PAPA.

yours, satx


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 24, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep, that's a baby.

As I recall, whole bunch of stuff occurs in your life after you get yourself one of them--both IN you and TO you.

In a couple of decades, you should tell somebody about the changes, just to see if they can imagine them. 

Best wishes, have fun.


----------



## WaterWaif (Jun 24, 2014)

Alright! Welcome young fella. The world is your oyster.


----------



## Zum (Jun 24, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Bulldog, Congrats on the big event !!! Here's a little something for the scrapbook. It will print well as a 5x7 or 6x4. I use matt or satin finish photo paper.

All the best to you, the little woman and young Weston !!


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats Bud! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 24, 2014)

Congratulations man!!!


----------



## bulldog (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, where did the last 4 months go? Kid is getting too big too quick. Momma is awesome. I'm ready for another baby. Wait, what?! Being a dad is the best. I am a changed man and love it. 

I hope you all are doing great. Here are some pics of the greatest thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome man! Time is flying by. Wait until he turns 13 :shock:


----------



## Y_J (Oct 9, 2014)

Congrats on the new addition to the family.
Just remember, Parenthood IS and ALWAYS WILL BE On the Job Training. Enjoy it... =D>


----------

